# TREK Womens Bike Festival - Saalbach Hinteglemm 2010



## cheeseboy78 (19. Juli 2010)

Die Trek Gravity Girls (Solveig, Katja, Steffi und Jess) haben wieder einen super tollen Camp für 26 DH orientierte Biker Mädels gemacht!   [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCzpV0Obce4"]YouTube- TREK Gravity Girls - long version -[/nomedia]








http://www.trekwomensbikefestival.com/html/saalbach/index.php

4 Tage lang im Saalbach-Hinterglemm (zum gleichen zeit fand der DAKINE FREERIDE Festival 2010 statt) haben die Mädels gravity-orientiertes fahren, inklusiv droppen, kurven, springen und vieles mehr gelernt.    Die Blicke den Jungs als die Mädels vorbei schoss war priceless! 









  Die Strecken in Saalbach (X-line, Blue line und Pro-line) und die im Bikepark Leogang (Flying Gangster, Bongo Bongo , Hang man usw) haben die perfekten Mischung von Sprünge, drops und Northshore Elementen um die Mädels das optimales Coaching Gelände anzubieten.   










Am Ende der Kurs ist ein sauber Fahrtechnik, schnelleres fahren und schöne Flügen bemerkbar von allem zu sehen!












*Weiter so Mädels!*


----------



## clemson (28. Juli 2010)

mehr Bilder zum Mädls Freeride Camp in Saalbach auch unter

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=198528&id=173174781355


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (28. Juli 2010)

sehr coole bilder!!! bin immer noch ein bisschen wehmütig, dass ich dieses jahr nicht dabei sein konnte...


----------



## HITOMI (29. Juli 2010)

geht mir auch so... super Bilder!


----------



## Nuala (29. Juli 2010)

ach rilana, wir werden (wenn ihr wieder hier seid) einen ausflug mit den männern nach port du soleil machen. vielleicht weiß ich bis dahin ja auch was für ein neues mtb ich kaufe...


----------



## HITOMI (30. Juli 2010)

portes du soleil mit euch ist fest mit eingeplant! ist ja noch ein wenig hin bis wir zurückkommen. bis dahin hast du dich bestimmt entschieden ;-)


----------

